# As a second year apprentice...



## WaterBoy (Mar 4, 2010)

As a second year apprentice, what knowledge should I have in this field? Also, am I suppose to be working along side of a journeyman/foreman throughout my entire 4 years of apprenticeship program? 

I am 22 and have only been exposed to residenital plumbing service. :blink:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Hots on the left, colds on the right, **** flows downhill, payday is on friday and the bossman is a son of bioch that will do for now.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

If you would like to be a well rounded plumber, a new construction backround is essential. 

Yes, you should always have a licensed plumber working with you. 

Good luck!


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

At this point do as your told and listen carefully. You're just getting your feet wet, as long as you bust your ass and are willing to learn your boss will give you more responsibilty when he see's fit. Don't worry we've all been there wanting to do more and feeling like we're ready... Your time will come.


----------



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)

Ask lots of questions!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

AFTER 2 years, you will START to understand why we do what we do.


----------



## WaterBoy (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 

Well, my boss sends me out on jobs alone. I basically have to learn from my mistakes and teach myself. I do ( faucets, disposals, leaks, sump pumps, and some other things.) I help him with water heaters. Most of the time I do not feel like I am getting the proper training. 

I am looking for a company that does new construction. I want to become more educated on plumbing from the ground up.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

All plumbers should be well rounded. Too many these days only experience bits and pieces. Your young, Get all the experience you can in all facets. Then in 35 years you will be like me. LOST.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, as a Licensed Indiana Plumber, I feel your pain. I went through the same thing. I have done almost exclusively residential service work. What you are learning is what we all learn when it comes to service, its called the school of hard knocks. Even if you have new construction experience, service is still difficult. The best thing for you to do is to do your level best to learn as much as possible about the things you deal with. Go on manufacturers websites, talk to plumbers on forums, and never pass up a chance to try something you have never done at work.
Learn how stuff is supposed to work, then you will better be able to diagnose problems.
Also, read your code book. Know that book inside and out. You will find that not all you read in there will be helpful to what you are doing, but its still code, yet again that is knowing how it should be
As for the working with a journeyman, obviously you should be, but I'll tell you straight. Here in Indiana unless you working in an area with enforcement, no one gives a rats a$$. I spent most of my four years as an apprentice working by myself with guidance being a phone call away.

If you would like to discuss this further, please P.M. me. I could rant for a lot longer.


----------



## longplumb (Nov 15, 2009)

And also don't chew your fingernails!! Another thing to remember is we as plumbers are also out there to protect the publics health.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

WaterBoy said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Well, my boss sends me out on jobs alone. I basically have to learn from my mistakes and teach myself. I do ( faucets, disposals, leaks, sump pumps, and some other things.) I help him with water heaters. Most of the time I do not feel like I am getting the proper training.
> 
> I am looking for a company that does new construction. I want to become more educated on plumbing from the ground up.


Nothing like looking like a DUMBASS and having to go back and fix what you did wrong. your bossman sounds like one of the SMARTER ones.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Try not and screw up


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a fresh guy working helping me recently. While only 3 months plumbing experience he wanted me to let him solder a 3" ball valve in a drop ceiling this morning. I told him that I don't trust his work yet and he needs to show me that he is responsiable and skilled enough before I let him do something that *I* am ultimately responsible for. And later when he is ready I will give him the opportunity.

He got offended and stormed off to tell the boss that I "don't let him do anything!". Boss told him that he cant do anything yet and not for a while.

Which is the truth. You spend two years not really doing anything and the things that you do will most likely need to be corrected. Then you spend the next two years learning with hands on experience. After that, the rest is up to how much YOU want to learn. 

Manufacturer websites are great sources of literature (they all have service manuals and installation instructions for download). Sales reps are some help as well. Take weekend hydronics courses. Ask your wholesaler if they have "lunch and learn" events. Visit trade shows. Try to find a guide to your code to help explain the code. Read your code book like a bible. And get ready to suffer for a bit. 

Just be happy that yours apprentiship did not begin with two old grumpy master plumbers that didn't speak English! Telling them that that you "didn't understand what they asked you to do" gets old fast.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Hots on the left, colds on the right, **** flows downhill, payday is on friday and the bossman is a son of bioch that will do for now.


Don't forget this one: Every ******* is a potential customer. :laughing:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

greenplum said:


> hots On The Left, Colds On The Right, **** Flows Downhill, Payday Is On Friday And The Bossman Is A Son Of Bioch That Will Do For Now.


 
I Agree 1000%:whistling2:


----------



## WaterBoy (Mar 4, 2010)

futz said:


> Don't forget this one: Every ******* is a potential customer. :laughing:


I have already had one customer act like one.


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

Here are three things I've learned about service work

#1 Do not diagnose and fix the problem in your head on the way to the job. See the job, think about it until you are comfortable, then attack.

#2 Do not waste you and your customers time and money trying to fix old pieces of ****e. "WHEN IN DOUBT....RIP IT OUT"

#3 Always know where the main shut off is 

good luck


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

HAHAHAHA #3, Ive heard over and over "cut into the line without knowing where the shut off was" HAHAHAHAHa

Ask questions, some ppl are better for teaching then others, I use to have guys get angry because they thought I was questioning their work, naw I was trying to learn.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

longplumb said:


> And also don't chew your fingernails!! Another thing to remember is we as plumbers are also out there to protect the publics health.


Plumbers protect the public's health, to the detriment of our own.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

WaterBoy said:


> I have already had one customer act like one.



Only one?:laughing: 

Looks like you are UPC in your state. IAPMO has a great study pack that has the code book, a study guide, and flashcards. It helped me get my Journeyman card last year. 

Check your local PHCC and supply houses for classes. Not everyone you talk to may think that's a good use of your time, but you may learn something that others overlook. Also you can use those opportunities to network with other plumbers and see how their companies function.

I noticed a Plumber's Troubleshooting guide on my boss's bookshelf last week and he let me borrow it. Studying code is a great way to learn to see through walls. Studying troubleshooting keeps you from having to call the boss when you are put in an unfamiliar situation.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

A lot of good advice from a lot of seasoned professionals here.
About all I can add is, don't be impatient. It takes time. It just does!

And _never_ reach a point where you believe you've got it all. Learn everyday because every day holds something new. (One of the things I love about this line of work... a bunch of same old but every now and then something different.)


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

try to get as much experience in all aspects of plumbing. Service.drain cleaning residential new work 
commercial/industrial, public utilities such as water mains and sewer mains. In a recession like we are in now not many new construction plumbers are working steady right now so if you have a background in service and drain cleaning it helps a lot.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I started out in a service shop. It was a third generation co. The old guy I worked for told me how they stayed busy even during the depression. I took note. If you like to travel, during the years I was a commercial supt. I was in loop, If I wanted to work in a certain area of the country, I could be on a project the next day. Plumbing inspector is a great job, just no money, 6 kids, it's all about the money. Want to work overseas, world is short of plumbers. If you are well rounded in this business you will never be out of work. I have never been a day without work, unless I chose to be. Service work keeps me off the road.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

On the job: What's the worst case scenario, and what is my plan if that were to happen?

Job attitude: Listen, Ask questions, Pay attention to the details, Volunteer for every task.

Overall: Stick with it. It'll be over before you know it....


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

only one piece of advice: if you do ask a question be ready to listen to the answer because there will be a test on it later. It may not appear on a piece of paper anywhere, but you will run into it again down the road somewhere.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

It just came to mind, if you have to scrap fittings, dont let anyone see them, stash them and throw them out later:thumbsup:


----------

